
Obstacles for kdbus - vezzy-fnord
https://lwn.net/Articles/640357/
======
sciurus
Since this is on the front page of HN, I'll share a more recent and more
detailed article from LWN about this.

[http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/641275/43136cb3c973ec6c/](http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/641275/43136cb3c973ec6c/)

Consider subscribing to LWN!

~~~
sho_hn
A LWN subscription is a must for anyone serious about the open source systems
infrastructure in place today. While overall Linux-centric, a lot of the
content in LWN's Weekly Issue deals with the greater community context
(policy, legal, etc.) or with tooling also in use by others (e.g. toolchains,
or culture enablement stuff like Nathan Willis' tremendously great coverage of
the typography / font stack / localization engineering beat). It's not just a
must because reading it is worth your time, but also because it's a venue
worth supporting for the continued health of the ecosystem a lot of us exist
in.

~~~
Spidler
I must say that I agree, and I'm personally _very_ fond of their business
model.

Having the articles become free no matter what, and having articles of a level
of quality that they _Repeatedly_ get referenced in papers on computer
science, is a great feat.

Are there any other magazines online that have a good, weekly/bi-weekly
posting schedule of multiple, high-quality and on-topic articles? I've seen
ones related to photography, but not that have the same focus and high quality
as LWN.

------
voltagex_
Holy crap, the LWN comments are extremely vitriolic. I have stayed away from
the systemd hatred - is it still a huge issue?

~~~
elwin
The current kdbus controversy is unrelated to systemd, as far as I can tell.

~~~
comex
The motive for kdbus came from the systemd project:

[http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-
devel/2013-Mar...](http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-
devel/2013-March/009797.html)

~~~
sciurus
The motive and possible solutions goes back further that systemd; see
[https://lwn.net/Articles/551969/](https://lwn.net/Articles/551969/)

------
username223
Um, wow [1]...

> The only insult in that incoherent pile of metaphors is the fact that we
> belong to the same species. And since you cause _that_ offence simply by
> being yourself, well... everyone got used to it by now.

This is the internet, so I'm used to adults behaving like 5th graders
sometimes, but when those same adults -- Al Viro -- write core infrastructure,
something's seriously wrong.

[1] [https://lwn.net/Articles/640643/](https://lwn.net/Articles/640643/)

~~~
anonbanker
you should have posted the parent post, from Jóhann B. Guðmundsson, a
systemd/kdbus dev[1]:

> _Last time I made reference to you living in a glass house you did not have
> the mental capacity to understand it so I sincerely doubt that your slowly
> growing senile brain can comprehend it now._

Al Viro was responding to something far more vitriolic. His response was
understandable. Though, when arguing with a poisonous person, from enough
distance, nobody can tell which is the poisonous one.

1\. [https://lwn.net/Articles/640636/](https://lwn.net/Articles/640636/)

~~~
username223
> His response was understandable.

His response was childish. The sane thing for a middle-aged man in a semi-
respected position to do would be to say nothing. But this is the Land of
Drepper, so you may be right.

